# city to kill birds sign the petition



## kingsley hannah

wellington (new zealand) city counclil are planing a cull of the citys wild pigeons, there are much beeter and more efective ways of controling the wild city birds and they have been made aware of this, please 
sign the partition

http://www.wellington.govt.nz/haveyoursay/e-petitions/ep/details/20

the more names the better


----------



## kingsley hannah

they are not making it easy, there are a number of verification steps to make sure that you are genuine but please we need the signitures


----------



## ryannon

Done.

Good for you, K.H., for trying to fight this!


----------



## Dezirrae

Got my signature  If you don't mind, I would like to cross post on a few yahoo groups I subscribe to... So glad you started this petition!


----------



## KIPPY

I signed it but I think I was suppose to put my state where the suburb is.
Dunno


----------



## kingsley hannah

*thanks*




Dezirrae said:


> Got my signature  If you don't mind, I would like to cross post on a few yahoo groups I subscribe to... So glad you started this petition!


absolutly please do, i will be doing the same, beg thanks to those who have signed so far

KH


----------



## horsesgot6

Did The Signing Part But The E-mail i Got Looked Like Codes There Was No Link In The Email For Me To Go To for The verification Part. I'll try Again Later And See If It Works Then. If Not I'll Email the Site And Let Then Know I Wanted To Sign And The E-mail Part Is Coming To Me Funny.


----------



## Skyeking

********done*************


----------



## Reti

Please sign the petition, we need much more signatures.
Also post to other forums/groups if possible.

Reti


----------



## horsesgot6

Its Still Not Letting Me Sign well Do the Last Step. I've E-mailed The Site To Let them Know.


----------



## TheSnipes

............done!!!!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Signed And Confirmed!
Also, Forwarded The Link!
I Pray This Works!
Thanks For Giving Us The Heads-up!!!


----------



## Charis

I did too.


----------



## kingsley hannah

*not enough autograffs yet*

hey thanks heaps to everyone who has suported this cause so far, however we are well short of the numbers we requre to stop the cull

please cross post, send to friends, do anything you can to stop the cruilty
thanks thanks
kingsley


----------



## Charis

I sent to 50 folks today and I hope most will sign. How many signatures do you need total? How many so far?


----------



## horsesgot6

There is 32 people that Have Signed so Far My verification E-mail Still Shows Those Funny Code Things So I Haven't Been able To Sign Yet. And Haven't Got Anything Back From E-mailing them About It.


----------



## horsesgot6

Just So You All Know What My E-mail Looks Like. This Is What I get:
--wccepetitions47870312edb5b
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1
Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64

V2VsbGluZ3RvbiBDaXR5IENvdW5jaWwgZS1QZXRpdGlvbnMNCg0KCgkJCQkJCQkJCQlUbyBhZGQg
eW91ciBuYW1lIHRvIHRoaXMgcGV0aXRpb24gd2UgcmVxdWlyZSB5b3UgdG8gdmVyaWZ5IHlvdXIg
ZW1haWwuDQoKCQkJCQkJCQkJCVRvIGNvbnRpbnVlIHRoaXMgcHJvY2VzcyBwbGVhc2UgdmVyaWZ5
IHlvdXIgZW1haWwgYnkgc2VsZWN0aW5nIHRoZSBsaW5rIGJlbG93Lg0KCgkJCQkJCQkJCQlJZiB5
b3UgZG8gbm90IHNlbGVjdCB0aGUgbGluaywgeW91ciBlbWFpbCB3aWxsIG5vdCBoYXZlIGJlZW4g
dmVyaWZpZWQgYW5kIHlvdXIgbmFtZSB3aWxsIG5vdCBiZSBhZGRlZCB0byB0aGlzIGUtUGV0aXRp
b24uDQoNClZlcmlmeSBteSBlbWFpbDogaHR0cDovL3d3dy53ZWxsaW5ndG9uLmdvdnQubnovaGF2
ZXlvdXJzYXkvZS1wZXRpdGlvbnMvZXAvYWRkc2lnbmF0dXJlLzkxMg==
--wccepetitions47870312edb5b
Content-Type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1
Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
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--wccepetitions47870312edb5b--


----------



## Charis

It told Phyll that her email address is not valid. I wonder if they are trying to exclude folks from out of their country.


----------



## horsesgot6

If They Are I Wonder If The Ones That Did Sign From Out Of There country If they Will Even Count.


----------



## Charis

Even if they don't count them, I would think that a lot of signatures could have an impact.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

I added my signature. 

As I see this as war on pigeons, I can't help but be reminded of the extinction of the passenger pigeon in the USA   . (Or for that matter, all the various species which we completely killed off, as the apex species of the world, in our short time as the top predator, intended or not).

Rock doves may be hardy, but they have not yet adapted to the predatory style of their most fierce and determined foe, so any way we can help! I haven't yet figured out how we as a species can be so self-centered. All this concern about global warming, poisoning the environment w/ our exhausts and modern chemicals, yet here we are purposely dispensing poisons onto an unsuspecting populace.


----------



## Charis

flitsnowzoom said:


> I added my signature.
> 
> As I see this as war on pigeons, I can't help but be reminded of the extinction of the passenger pigeon in the USA   . (Or for that matter, all the various species which we completely killed off, as the apex species of the world, in our short time as the top predator, intended or not).
> 
> Rock doves may be hardy, but they have not yet adapted to the predatory style of their most fierce and determined foe, so any way we can help! I haven't yet figured out how we as a species can be so self-centered. All this concern about global warming, poisoning the environment w/ our exhausts and modern chemicals, yet here we are purposely dispensing poisons onto an unsuspecting populace.


I agree that humans are the most deadly predator either through ignorance, cruelty, control or selfishness. Other creatures don't stand a chance. By annihilating the other creatures we share our world with, we are in essence creating the path to our own demise.  As a forum, I believe we must to all we can both individually and as a group to made a stand against the misdeeds of our species.


----------



## Pisciottano

I have signed with my french name (Gladys Chardon) and my french address and have been accepted without any problem. They sent me an email saying my name had been added to the list. Good luck, Gladys


----------



## solly

SIGN SIGN SIGN]i've signed and i'm in the uk.it was fine the email came almost right through and i just pressed the verify button and then my name appeared on the petition. Makes me sick how people can just decide to kill innocent creatures.Better if they just get rid of the peodophiles and filth in society who should know better instead of keeping them in luxury.just saw a rabbit tonight with myxymatosis and couldn't catch it to get it to a vet to be euthanised-once again caused by people.this really p--ses me off.


----------



## GimpieLover

You have my signature and support =)


----------



## PigeonQueen

I signed and had no problem. I'm in the UK.
Jayne


----------



## kingsley hannah

there are so many of ou who havent signed yet we realy need the numbers please send to friendds family and any one you think will sign,
thanks heaps to all those who have


----------



## goulian

Hi, All. I have added my name to the petition. Surprisingly, it accepted it without a problem. Cool.


Mike


----------



## solly

sign sign sign


----------



## Margarret

I signed.

Margaret


----------



## John_D

Signed yesterday. Needs lots more names

John


----------



## Doxiecrazy

I signed too.


----------



## solly

theres still not many signatures.isn't there a way for the moderators to send an email to every member automatically to bring their attention to this?also if people keep posting then this will stay at the top of the new post  list so more members will notice it.


----------



## Charis

*More Signatures Please!*

All I want for my birthday is for more people to sign this petition.
They do ask for your address and phone but don't publish them.


----------



## solly

with nearly 9000 members i'm surprised the signatures are so few


----------



## Matt D.

solly said:


> with nearly 9000 members i'm surprised the signatures are so few


Many of the members here come for advice and then leave when they no longer have any reason to be here.


----------



## Charis

solly said:


> with nearly 9000 members i'm surprised the signatures are so few


As Matt said, not as many as 9000 are active. We will keep working on it.
I sent the link to many of my friends and only 10 or so have signed the petition. I will send it again.
It just takes a few minutes to hopefully make a difference for many pigeons.


----------



## solly

matt,i'm just wondering if when you view an item does each time you view it get counted again and again or is your name just counted once.its just with 429 viewings on this thread i was wondering if this meant that 429 people had actually read it and so many of them hadn't cared enough to sign!i know i'm being a pain but i was just wondering!!


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Every time anyone views a thread (whether or not they've looked before), that counts as a view. I don't know if the spiders/bots/crawlers activate the counter.

I found the fields to fill in re. residence a bit "off" from how they are called in my neck of the woods so it was awkard to complete it.


----------



## Matt D.

flitsnowzoom said:


> Every time anyone views a thread (whether or not they've looked before), that counts as a view. I don't know if the spiders/bots/crawlers activate the counter.
> 
> I found the fields to fill in re. residence a bit "off" from how they are called in my neck of the woods so it was awkard to complete it.


Very well explained... I dont not believe the spiders set it off... but not 100% on that.


----------



## Charis

More signatures needed!


----------



## zimmzimm3

I Signed i assumed by suburb I was supposed to put my state


----------



## Charis

I think that will be fine.
Thank you.


----------



## evermorebg

you got my signature!!!


----------



## Charis

*Only 934 Signatures To Go!*

The petition is up form 59 signatures to 66 a few minutes ago...


----------



## Charis

*929 SIGNATURES LEft TO GO!*

We're really making progress today!


----------



## kajupakhi

you got my signature!!...actually I left multiple ones using diff email IDs   and will ask few others to sign as well!!


----------



## Charis

*Only 922 Signatures Left To Go*

Great work. Wonderful progress today!


----------



## Charis

*912 Signatures To Go!*

Great progress today.


----------



## Charis

*Only 909 Signatures Io Go*

Great progress yesterday!


----------



## Reti

A friend of mine will send it to an animal rights person in france who will also send it to many more animal lovers, so in a few days hopefully we will have much more signatures.

Reti


----------



## Charis

Reti...That's wonderful!


----------



## solly

sign sign sign


----------



## Charis

*Only 900 Signatures Left To Go!*

Great Progress Today>>>keep The Signatures Coming!


----------



## zimmzimm3

When does the petition have to be turned in?


----------



## Charis

zimmzimm3 said:


> When does the petition have to be turned in?


February 11,2008


----------



## pdpbison

Got my signature on to it...


Hope for the best..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Charis

pdpbison said:


> Got my signature on to it...
> 
> 
> Hope for the best..!
> 
> 
> Phil
> l v


Thank you, Phil.


----------



## myrpalom

I forwarded to animal friends in France, Belgium and the Netherlands.
I saw some of them signed, but no as much as I expected, though I translated the petition and the signing procedure in French and Dutch.
And asked everyone to pass on to their contacts.
I will repeat my forwarding in a few days, for those who "were busy" or "forgot".
But I saw Marleen Drijgers signature. She is the lady who promotes humane pigeon control in tha Netherlands, and the owner of :
http://www.duivenoverlast.nl/pigeonloft.htm
one of the websites mentionned in the petition.

Myriam, Lapalomatriste, Belgium


----------



## Charis

Myriam,
Thank you for all your help.
That link you to the pigeon loft in the Netherlands is wonderful. Thank you for posting it.
It would be great if you stared a new thread just about that site.


----------



## Reti

I love the link, Myriam.
Why on earth can't we have something like this in every city, or at least in most cities. I am sure we would have enough volunteers to help with this.

Reti


----------



## Fever

I've signed, and will get the word out as well. It might also be worth looking into a website that does a lot of animal rights petitions, like www.care2.com. I'll never understand why people are so horrible to pigeons. Even before I really started to like them, they were so inoffensive.


----------



## Charis

*This Is What We Have An Opportunity To Stop!*

Welcome to PiCAS International
February 24th, 2007 by PiCAS International 
PiCAS International is the only organisation worldwide that offers completely independent advice on all aspects of the humane and non-lethal control of feral bird populations. Although PiCAS International specialises in providing advice on the control of pigeon populations, we will also offer advice on the humane and non-lethal control of any species of feral bird.

Read the rest of this entry »

Posted in General | Comments Off | Email This Post | Print This Post 

Wellington City Council Set to Slaughter Pigeons in Midland Park
January 4th, 2008 by PiCAS International 
Wellington City Council in New Zealand has recently announced that it intends to slaughter an undisclosed number of pigeons in Wellington’s Midland Park in an effort to control numbers. Incredibly, the Council has even suggested that it will poison the pigeons. Other control options suggested by the Council include shooting.

Although the extensive use of poisons, such as Avitrol, in countries like the USA comes as no surprise, for a New Zealand City Council to even consider the use of dangerous and indiscriminate poison in an effort to reduce pigeon numbers in a public park is almost unbelievable. All poisons are indiscriminate and not only effect the target species but all types of wildlife in the area, with protected birds such as hawks, falcons and songbirds, as well as many animal species, falling victim to the poison. All will die a long and agonising death.


----------



## myrpalom

Can we not all together write protest letters to the Wellington City Council?


----------



## myrpalom

We can find contact information here:http://www.wellington.govt.nz/contactus/index.html


----------



## myrpalom

Public Health
(Building Consents & Licensing Services)



Wellington City Council
101 Wakefield Street
PO Box 2199
Wellington 


Phone: (04) 801 3542 
Fax: (04) 801 3100 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## myrpalom

Mayornice face, does she have a heart?
http://www.wellington.govt.nz/about/mayor/profiles/prendergast.php
Can we write her?


----------



## Charis

You can count on me to write a letter. Thanks for the contact info.


----------



## Charis

*Only 873 Signatures To Go!*

Keep up the good work everyone. We're making progress today!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Myrium, I just had a chance to check your link and I was so encouraged to see what cities in the Netherlands are doing to help pigeons. The loft in Amsterdam was so very nice, but different, because of the pipe entrances. We have often picked up baby pigeons whose parents have made their nests inside a pipe (still don't know what the pipes are used for) and they are usually very high up on a building. It is a long way for a baby to fall but all of those that we picked up were alive and well.

I noticed the latest update was 2006? Do you know if it is still operational? I know I would certainly volunteer to help out in our city if they did something like this.

Thank you.


----------



## Charis

*Only 850 Signatures Left To Go*

Great job! 
There are some problems with signing which I observed firs hand.
I did send an email to the Mayor and the City Council. The Mayor's secretary responded that the Mayor will be away until 1/24/08.


----------



## myrpalom

I viewed the signatures and could see many of my Belgian end French contacts signed the petition.
But a lot of them wrote me back, saying the system did not accept them because of "invalid street adress" although they mentionned their real adress...
Myriam


----------



## solly

keep the names goingevery one in my house has signed and my friend has even though he hasn't got a computer he used my email address ,i bet a lot of us could get our friends to do this


----------



## Charis

*Only 825 Signatures To Go*

Nineteen days left to get 825 signatures.


----------



## sgtpouter

*GOt mine*

Got my signature thanks for standing up for the our feathered friends that cant defend themselves.Its a great thing your doing


----------



## Reti

Thank you all for signing. And please fw the link to everyone you know and think would sign.

Reti


----------



## Charis

Gosh...with all the views on this thread, over 1000, I'm really astounded the petition doesn't have more signatures.


----------



## kingsley hannah

*more please*

come on please sign 800 more signitures we have tiill the 11th to get them


----------



## Charis

Bumping this up as a reminder to those of you yet to sign. Just a few days left.


----------



## solly

more signatures needed urgently


----------



## little bird

Kingsley. Charis & Solly.......You've made a supreme effort and considering other attempts to get signatures on petitions......you have done well. Pigeonperson (Fred) was able to only get 99 signatures on the petition to help the NYC pigeons and you have more than double that. Obviously pigeon love is a very localized emotion and most people could not care less about birds on the other side of the world.....other wise.....they would have signed.


----------



## Charis

little bird said:


> Kingsley. Charis & Solly.......You've made a supreme effort and considering other attempts to get signatures on petitions......you have done well. Pigeonperson (Fred) was able to only get 99 signatures on the petition to help the NYC pigeons and you have more than double that. Obviously pigeon love is a very localized emotion and most people could not care less about birds on the other side of the world.....other wise.....they would have signed.


You are a brave soul, little bird! You win the offical proclaimation of...YOU Rock!


----------



## zimmzimm3

When is the last day?


----------



## Charis

zimmzimm3 said:


> When is the last day?


urrent e-Petitions - Details 





Petition 
Title: Don't kill the pigeons! Sign if you want the pigeon problem in Wellington City solved humanely! 
Opened: 11 January 2008 
Closes: 11 February 2008 
Submitted by: Kingsley Hannah 
[email protected] 
Petition Details: Should we not be trying to move forward instead of backward? It has been proven in cities throughout the world time and time again that the poisoning, shooting & trapping methods for controlling pigeons do not work, and in the long term create larger flock numbers and social problems within the community e.g. dead birds in the city and over-population of other birds such as sparrows and seagulls. 
Background information: There are however plenty of cities that have managed to lower the number of pigeons successfully, and have done so by creating a fixed home for the birds in the central city. This is known as the ‘Augsburg-model”, in which specially monitored pigeon loft flocks are kept under surveillance, and birth rates are controlled by swapping their eggs for dummy eggs.


http://www.picas.org/
http://www.duivenoverlast.nl/pigeonloft.htm
http://www.surreyheath.gov.uk/environment/Env...
http://www.animalaid.org.uk/h/n/CAMPAIGNS/wil... 

Signatures: 210 
View Signatures »


----------



## solly

lets get this to the top again!!


----------



## little bird

Solly.....I looked over the signature list and I found 31 signatures of Pigeon Talk members that I recognize.....I know that's not a lot for a group that has hundreds of active members, but there was the names of the usual people who care the most for the helpless and abused. There are 10 more days......hopefully we will have a miracle.


----------



## solly

up to the top again!!


----------



## YARDBIRD

*Adopt*

Be nice if they could catch and ship instead of resorting to murdering them.


----------



## auroraborealis

*One more signature*



kingsley hannah said:


> come on please sign 800 more signitures we have tiill the 11th to get them


Hope this helps our feathered friends !

Susan


----------



## solly

I've started to send private emails to members who have shown activity in the past few years asking them to sign.i'm working backwards from z and i'm only up to w its been a couple of hours now.its got to be email then i think they receive it whether they log on or not.perhaps if we took a few letters each from the members list it would be quicker,Any takers??


----------



## Charis

I've done that too. Good luck! I'll keep working at it.


----------



## Charis

Thank you! Six more signatures this evening.


----------



## Feather

Seven................................................................................................


----------



## xxmoxiexx

MORE PEOPLE NEED TO SIGN, what can we do!! I'm freaking out now, only a few days left!! You guys are awesome who have been working tirelessly at this, keep it up, if you need help with something...


----------



## xxmoxiexx

ok, i got an email from Charis, and i'll take a letter on the members list, if everyone took one letter and emailed them, it would go by quick. I see Solly already mentioned this, so i'm just rehashing it.
Solly, Charis, decide which letter i'm in charge of!


----------



## Charis

Start on page 13 of the member list. Solly started at the back of the list. I don't think we'll run out of members anytime soon. Some haven't posted or been active in a long, long time. Too bad we can't have members at the front of the list that have posted in the last 6 months.
I'll put it on my Christmas list.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

MODERATORS! Can any of the moderators make this easier on us, IF there is a way to have a list of active members within last 6 months? So that way we can PM and email members easier to sign this thing?
Pretty please> With sugar and cherries on top please!
Can you be bribed? I'll send some Boston Baked beans, Charis will send something from Oregon, and so on!! LOL!!


----------



## TAWhatley

xxmoxiexx said:


> MODERATORS! Can any of the moderators make this easier on us, IF there is a way to have a list of active members within last 6 months? So that way we can PM and email members easier to sign this thing?
> Pretty please> With sugar and cherries on top please!
> Can you be bribed? I'll send some Boston Baked beans, Charis will send something from Oregon, and so on!! LOL!!


There isn't, Moxie, or at least not a way that's available to us moderators .. sorry .. I would often just about kill to sort the member list into states/countries and such, but just don't have a way to do it. If there is a way to do what you are asking, Googull would have to try and pull that one off.

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Thanks Terry! I just thought since sometimes we want petitions signed, or are searching for recent members in a state/cite, etc, there would be a way, maybe we should ask Googull about that?
would make it much easier on you moderators in the future i'm sure...


----------



## solly

just getting it to the top again to make it easeier to find if any of our emails work.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Anyone else want to help us, pretty please? I'm gone today, cant do any, so can anyone else help us with our emails? If you are such an angel, i'll be gone, so email Charis or Solly about which member page to start from, etc.
We only have a few days, so please we need the help, even if you can only do a little, it is something! Poor Charis and Solly have been working so hard, they need the help!!!
THANKS SO MUCH!! All the baby pigeons and mommy and daddy pigeons will be SINGING their thanks when they dont have to eat poison because of YOU helping email! And at least send this link to ALL your contacts, lets get those 800 signatures! We can do it people! I'm off for today, but this is a petition to the ACTUAL city, so it may well be a petition that does make a huge difference!!

THANKS!!


----------



## zimmzimm3

xxmoxiexx said:


> Anyone else want to help us, pretty please? I'm gone today, cant do any, so can anyone else help us with our emails? If you are such an angel, i'll be gone, so email Charis or Solly about which member page to start from, etc.
> We only have a few days, so please we need the help, even if you can only do a little, it is something! Poor Charis and Solly have been working so hard, they need the help!!!
> THANKS SO MUCH!! All the baby pigeons and mommy and daddy pigeons will be SINGING their thanks when they dont have to eat poison because of YOU helping email! And at least send this link to ALL your contacts, lets get those 800 signatures! We can do it people! I'm off for today, but this is a petition to the ACTUAL city, so it may well be a petition that does make a huge difference!!
> 
> THANKS!!


I am a little confused. I am willing to help just tell me what to do.


----------



## Charis

zimmzimm3 said:


> I am a little confused. I am willing to help just tell me what to do.


I sent you a prevate message.


----------



## solly

just want to say that my niece and nephew wanted to sign but haven't got a computer so they used my dads email address.they still put their own name and address in then verified it on dads computer.i actually telephoned my friend up and he gave me permission to put his details in as he also does not own a computer.i'm sure we've all got people we can telephone and ask if they would like to sign it then we can take their details and do it for them,After all not everyone has computers.


----------



## Reti

solly said:


> just want to say that my niece and nephew wanted to sign but haven't got a computer so they used my dads email address.they still put their own name and address in then verified it on dads computer.i actually telephoned my friend up and he gave me permission to put his details in as he also does not own a computer.i'm sure we've all got people we can telephone and ask if they would like to sign it then we can take their details and do it for them,After all not everyone has computers.



That's right. I signed for my brother. I forgot to ask him if he wants to sign, but that's beside the point 

Reti


----------



## Charis

we're Rockin Now! only760 to go...


----------



## solly

back to the top


----------



## myrpalom

I am spending the evening calling all of my Muslim friends.
Pigeons are very highly estimated by Muslim people: 2 pigeons with the help of 2 spiders managed to save the profet from his asesins.
All of them agreed to add their name on the petition, none of them has acces on internet... so here I go, spelling difficult names and adresses at the phone.
I also forwarded the link to Spain with translation... hope it helps!
Myriam


----------



## solly

thats great thanks


----------



## zimmzimm3

I got my dad and mom to sign


----------



## Feefo

> Too bad we can't have members at the front of the list that have posted in the last 6 months.


Actually you can !!!!!

a) Click on members list

b) Click on "search members"

c) choose the box for "members whose last post is after" and chose a date 6 months ago. Remember to use the format yyyy-mm-dd

You can also find members that have registered in the last 6 months but haven't posted.


Cynthia


----------



## Charis

WAY COOL!


----------



## Charis

Next question...is there a way to send everyone an email?


----------



## solly

yes its very time consuming emailing as you have to wait 60 seconds between each one


----------



## zimmzimm3

On that last note what do you want me to do??


----------



## Charis

zimmzimm3 said:


> On that last note what do you want me to do??


Didn't you get my PM?


----------



## zimmzimm3

cyro51 said:


> Actually you can !!!!!
> 
> a) Click on members list
> 
> b) Click on "search members"
> 
> c) choose the box for "members whose last post is after" and chose a date 6 months ago. Remember to use the format yyyy-mm-dd
> 
> You can also find members that have registered in the last 6 months but haven't posted.
> 
> 
> Cynthia


Yes but i didn't know what you wanted me to do because of what cyro51 found out.


----------



## Charis

Go ahead with the pages I suggested. We are so far into it now I think it best to proceed as planned. We know for next time how to be more efficient.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

ok, you guys need to post what pages you have done, and are doing, so every second i have free i can check the thread and know where to start from, ok?


----------



## xxmoxiexx

ok, i did like Cyro51 suggested, and searched the members like she said, 9 pages came up, but i asked to put 100 members per page. I am starting at the "d" members, and will do all the "D" members tonight. Anyone else doing this, please post which letters you will do so we TRY not to send twice, if it happens, it happens, but that way we will get everyone at least once, and if we have more time, we can do it twice. I put any member that has posted in the last 8 months.
so, i'm doing "d", someone else volunteer another letter, we already did "A" and most of "B" i think, and Solly, you are working backwards from "X", which letter did you get to?
Zimmzimm 3, or anyone else, it is easier to search like Cyro51 posted, but do as you like! The first way, i had to click on user, see their last activity date, then email them, or if last activity date was too far back, click back to search next member, this takes that out of the equation and gives us the active members. I mean, some of the members were last active in 1969! I didnt even know they HAD computers then, let alone this website! Could that be right?
So, searching like Cyro51 mentioned is soo much easier, thanks soooo much Cynthia, you are an angel! I just wish we didnt have to wait a stupid 60 seconds in between emails, what a pain!


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Also, Nona originally sent this email to me, and i thought it was very touching, so i am copying and pasting ti to every email i send, anyone else can use it if they want....
----------------------------------------------------------------

Dear fellow Pigeon Talk members, 
PLEASE! We are desperate, a few of us at PigeonTalk have been working VERY hard to get this petition signed. I am requesting your signature on this petition to STOP the planned poisoning of pigeons in Wellington, New Zealand. Believe me when I say if they carry out their plan they will kill scores of songbirds and small wildlife along with the targeted pigeons. The other wildlife will eat the poisoned bait grain and die slow horrible deaths, the owls and hawks will eat the dead and in turn they will die from the poison. This is an extremely cruel and inhumane method of controlling unwanted pigeons. If you have even an ounce of compassion for these birds and small animals.......please....please sign this petition
We have only 9 more days to collect signatures.
Please.....only your name and country is public.....no private information is revealed.......please help to spare these 
animals and birds a truly agonizing death.

http://www.wellington.govt.nz/haveyoursay/e-petitions/ep/details/20


Thank You so much for your kind and caring help. PLEASE forward this to anyone you know that is as caring and compassionate as you are!

Raina McMahan, AKA Moxie
-------------------------------------------------------------

if there is 10 pages, 100 members per page, thats 1000 people, if we get through ALL of them, hopefully we'll have enough signatures! Also, i put to forward the link, to make it get sent further then the person we email, and hopefully it will grow like that!
Thanks Nona for the email, hope you dont mind me copying and pasting it using my name! You have a way with words! Plus, mentioning the other animals dying will get even people that DONT like pigeons to sign, so i think it's a good idea if we all use this letter to email!


----------



## xavior

*message received!*

I got your email, solly, and I signed the petition!! Thanks for letting me know! 'Hope it helps, and keep up the good work. I'll go read through this thread to see if anyone has said when the deadline is.. and, if there's still time, then I'll see if I can find more people to sign.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

we have 8 more days i think, so any more signatures are badly needed! Thanks!


----------



## Charis

The d's-i's are none.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

oops, so i will do the "J", someone else start at the "K"
from now on, lets post what letter we are working on, lets get through everyone once first, then get them again if we must///
we'll figure this out, i think this is the first time this has been done on here, so we are the ones figuring out the logistics of a bunch of us (or a few!) working at the same thing, communicating online, etc.
So, everyone post what letter you'll work on, and post when you're done with that letter, etc etc etc///


----------



## stach_n_flash

I got a PM from some one I think I signed it they said they would send me something in my email but havnt got anything yet... 

If my names not on there tell me thank you.


----------



## Charis

Wow...we almost have 300 signatures!


----------



## TAWhatley

You all are doing a great job! Many thanks to all of you who are joining in this effort and making the petition happen. I wish I had the time to help, but I just don't without putting little feathered and furred patients here at risk.

Terry


----------



## Charis

We make a great team!


----------



## ezemaxima

Just did it... IT says 297 peeps signed it so far....


----------



## myrpalom

For all the French pigeon defenders who did not sign yet, it is on the website of Jo Benchetritt, a great lady in animal defense in Paris:

http://psychanalyse-et-animaux.over-blog.com/article-16296051.html

Myriam


----------



## Charis

I am so thrilled. This was the first thread I checked this morning...the signatures grew over night!


----------



## Charis

myrpalom said:


> For all the French pigeon defenders who did not sign yet, it is on the website of Jo Benchetritt, a great lady in animal defense in Paris:
> 
> http://psychanalyse-et-animaux.over-blog.com/article-16296051.html
> 
> Myriam


Thanks to you for telling her about it. I sent her a message thanking her for her help too.


----------



## Feefo

Would you like to allocate some to me to write to? I can't guarantee that I will be able to do it as quickly as others, but it will get done.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis

That would be wonderful. I don't know how far Moxie got with the list but if you started at page 150 of the member list and just do the best time allows with it.


----------



## solly

i've done x y z and am partway through w i'll work on more w's tonight


----------



## Charis

It's working. I've noticed signatures on the petition, from individuals I have contacted.


----------



## Feefo

> That would be wonderful. I don't know how far Moxie got with the list but if you started at page 150 of the member list and just do the best time allows with it.


Is this page 150 of the whole list or of the members who have posted in the last six months?

About the date of joining, if someone hasn't posted since the site format has changed then they appear as joining in 1970 or thereabouts.

I don't know if this has already been done but since I haven't received an action alert from Save the Trafalgar Square Pigeons I have sent the e-mail to them.

Cynthia


----------



## solly

just gaetting it back on top!!


----------



## Charis

Wow! I think we can do it!


----------



## golab

Signature added! Thanks for the heads-up Charis.


----------



## Charis

golab said:


> Signature added! Thanks for the heads-up Charis.


Thanks for your help. Pass it on.


----------



## Charis

*Way Cool*



We Almost Have 400 Signatures!


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Cyro, Solly, Charis, I AM searching for members active within last 8 months, so PLEASE post what LETTER you are working on rather than what page you are working on. I posted last night i would do the "J" of the member page. I did a bunch of D before charis told me it had been done, so i started on the J,
Lets get this coordinated people!


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Solly said she is working backwards through the letters, and you guys are working forwards through the page numbers!
So, I am going to start at R of member pages, and i will post when i am done with the R of member page and by then you guys will have posted what the heck you are done with and working on, etc!
I am doing the search like Cyro suggested, i just dont have the time to keep clicking back everytime i see a member is not active, and with the little time i have, i want to get as much done, so that how i will do it. 
The next few days i have work and class, so i wont get as much done, but thursdasy and friday i can do more, so let me just work through the R of member pages the next few days slowly but surely, and you guys work on whatver you guys have figured out....


----------



## Charis

I guess the worst that could happen is that some folks get the message twice. It's all good. At least we're doing something and we're getting results.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

ok, what happens when we get 800 signatures? Does that mean they will stop the poisoning? Will they see that a lot of the signatures came from the USA and ignore them? Seeing as they look at amricans as not having a say?


----------



## Charis

xxmoxiexx said:


> ok, what happens when we get 800 signatures? Does that mean they will stop the poisoning? Will they see that a lot of the signatures came from the USA and ignore them? Seeing as they look at amricans as not having a say?


We will have done our very best...everything we can. The signatures have come from all parts of the world.
For me, the act of bugging folks for their signature, calling my friends and telling them an important petition is coming to them via email, hijacking my son's friends when they walk through the door and making them sign too...all these things keep me from feeling helpless and is an active acknowledgment that all living creatures are valuable.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

well, where di you come up with the number of 800?
Does it say something on there about 800?
Umm, have you guys seen some weird stuff looking through members pages? One guy had his interests listed as "Pigeons, shooting, and cockfighting!" And occupation as journalist!
Hey! I gotta so something inbetween those 60 seconds of emails!
They NEED to get rid of that, gets sooo in the way of getting ANYTHING done in a timely manner!


----------



## xxmoxiexx

ok, you guys, i finished the R page, i will move onto the S page tomorrow.
So, no one else do "S", i'll do it....


----------



## TAWhatley

xxmoxiexx said:


> well, where di you come up with the number of 800?
> Does it say something on there about 800?
> Umm, have you guys seen some weird stuff looking through members pages? One guy had his interests listed as "Pigeons, shooting, and cockfighting!" And occupation as journalist!
> Hey! I gotta so something inbetween those 60 seconds of emails!
> They NEED to get rid of that, gets sooo in the way of getting ANYTHING done in a timely manner!


Moxie .. most of these types don't ever make it to the board. I'm sorry if we missed a few .. anybody that would care to sign on as a moderator can sure let me know .. 

You are all doing a fine job on this petition .. I was one of the early signers, and I simply do not have the time to help with the effort, but I am very proud of all of you who are doing so.

Terry


----------



## Feefo

I received this from Rowan at "Save the Trafalgar Square Pigeons" this morning:

*I have signed and will forward on your email so an action
alert can go out to our supporters*

I will knuckle down to e-mailing as soon as I have done my medicines round.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo

This is so frustrating.

I have been sitting at my computer send the emial about the pigeon cull, then I decided to send it to myself and found that the link that I had included brought up a "this page has moved message". I have no idea what went wrong.

So back to the beggining.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo

I have been on the Ms, mess to mitch.

Cynthia


----------



## myrpalom

cyro51 said:


> This is so frustrating.
> 
> I have been sitting at my computer send the emial about the pigeon cull, then I decided to send it to myself and found that the link that I had included brought up a "this page has moved message". I have no idea what went wrong.
> 
> So back to the beggining.
> 
> Cynthia


Same happened to me.
You have to copy and paste the link on the petition page itself.
I had to send a corrective email to all my contacts.


----------



## Feefo

Thanks Myriam, I will add that detail.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest

horsesgot6 wrote 

Did The Signing Part But The E-mail i Got Looked Like Codes There Was No Link In The Email For Me To Go To for The verification Part. I'll try Again Later And See If It Works Then. If Not I'll Email the Site And Let Then Know I Wanted To Sign And The E-mail Part Is Coming To Me Funny.


the same thing happend to me lol cant sign the form sorry


----------



## Charis

Yes, there hase been some issues with the site. Please try again or you can PM me your information and I will try.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Terry, NO! i meant someone needs to get rid of that 60 second rule, where i have to wait 60 seconds between emails! I wasnt talking about the cockfighting...
AND, while someone is at it, make a nice neat page with all the members emails on it so we can email alerts out for certain important things like this!
Yes, i respect everyone right to their OWN interests, but cockfighting, come on! Gross!


----------



## solly

i put the website link as the titile to the email then i put "please please could you,family and friends sign the petition to st op the pigeon cull.more details on pigeon talk ""city to kill birds sign the petition""thanks solly"i was putting a lot more but it was taking too long.when they click on the title it takes them right to the petition "hopefully"


----------



## solly

i'm moving on to letter v now


----------



## Charis

I'll work on the u's.


----------



## solly

we're getting a result the signatures are steadily creeping up.


----------



## Charis

Ony 6 signatures shy of 500!


----------



## Charis

Great News...we've passed the 500 mark!


----------



## xxmoxiexx

i'm still working on the S member page....
I'm short on time, so i'll do as much of S as i can until thursday, when i have more time.....


----------



## zimmzimm3

Moving it up


----------



## Charis

WOW...563 signatures!


----------



## solly

finished the v's moving onto the u's


----------



## Charis

Great job, Solly!


----------



## solly

whoops just noticed that you did the u's charis so looks like they've been done again.i must admit though i do all of them unless it says they joined in 1969.even if they've never posted or haven't been active in a couple of years i just think they might have the same email address .i'll start the T's .please anyone let me know if you've done them.thanks


----------



## little bird

Members, please be aware that the time is flying......also be aware that the petition will close at midnight on the 11th but that time is in New Zealand....who is more than half a day ahead of us and those of you that simply have not had time to go sign....please do so before midnight SUNDAY night.


----------



## solly

just getting it to the top.


----------



## David Ey

I sure hope the sigs don't all have to be local folks.


----------



## Charis

David Ey said:


> I sure hope the sigs don't all have to be local folks.


They sure will know the world is watching.


----------



## little bird

David......the important thing is to let these people know the world is watching. Polititians don't tend to invite bad press upon themselves and so long as there is a danger of people like us calling in the media......they think twice of ignoring a world-wide group. Pigeon Talk is a world-wide group with members who can reach an even wider group of people. I just wish we had more members who love the ferals as well as the show birds and racers. Unfortunately the ferals are the ''ugly ducklings'' of the pigeon world and the most neglected and persecuted. They need a LOT more champions in the world.


----------



## kingsley hannah

you are all amasing thanks for all the signatures so far,
its not long now till they close the petition (11th in nz) i have had a email sent to me reasureing me that i will have a slot in the local government (city council) meeting to discuss the topic and to present the petition, all signitures count and if i can show that this a world wide issue then we are more likely to get a favorable outcome,
i emplor you all to encorage your local councils to lookinto getting a public loft, there are so many benifits, not just to controling the population but for education perposes, and they can make quite an arcitectural site also,

big thanks to all those working so hard to get names and to all of you who have signed so far ( if we all get 1 more person to sign we double the numbers)


----------



## Charis

kingsley hannah said:


> you are all amasing thanks for all the signatures so far,
> its not long now till they close the petition (11th in nz) i have had a email sent to me reasureing me that i will have a slot in the local government (city council) meeting to discuss the topic and to present the petition, all signitures count and if i can show that this a world wide issue then we are more likely to get a favorable outcome,
> i emplor you all to encorage your local councils to lookinto getting a public loft, there are so many benifits, not just to controling the population but for education perposes, and they can make quite an arcitectural site also,
> 
> big thanks to all those working so hard to get names and to all of you who have signed so far ( if we all get 1 more person to sign we double the numbers)


My other thought is that I have always thought of NZ being ecologically friendly. Poisoning doesn't support Eco friendly practices. Maybe worth bring up when you speak to the city council.


----------



## Charis

Almost 600 signatures!


----------



## zimmzimm3

Moving it up only 400 to go wow we have made a big improvement


----------



## Charis

Less than 400 to go!


----------



## solly

I THOUGHT I READ THAT ONLY THE PEOPLE ACTIVE IN THE PAST 6 MONTHS WERE BEING EMAILED.I'VE BEEN EMAILING EVERYONE ON MY MEMBER PAGES AS LONG AS THE ACTIVE DATE ISN'T 1969 AND SOME OF THEM ARE EMAILING BACK EVEN IF THEY HAVEN'T BEEN ACTIVE SINCE 2005.SO I STILL THINK WE COULD GET MORE SIGNATURES BY GOING BACK OVER THE LETTERS AGAIN.I KNOW IT TAKES AGES BUT WE'RE NEARLY THERE.I'M STILL ON THE T's (i know they were done)BUT I'M DOING THE ACTIVE DATES BEFORE JUNE 2007 SO THEY DON'T GET DONE TWICE.HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT I MEAN! ALL the U V W X Y Z's are done


----------



## Charis

solly said:


> I THOUGHT I READ THAT ONLY THE PEOPLE ACTIVE IN THE PAST 6 MONTHS WERE BEING EMAILED.I'VE BEEN EMAILING EVERYONE ON MY MEMBER PAGES AS LONG AS THE ACTIVE DATE ISN'T 1969 AND SOME OF THEM ARE EMAILING BACK EVEN IF THEY HAVEN'T BEEN ACTIVE SINCE 2005.SO I STILL THINK WE COULD GET MORE SIGNATURES BY GOING BACK OVER THE LETTERS AGAIN.I KNOW IT TAKES AGES BUT WE'RE NEARLY THERE.I'M STILL ON THE T's (i know they were done)BUT I'M DOING THE ACTIVE DATES BEFORE JUNE 2007 SO THEY DON'T GET DONE TWICE.HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT I MEAN! ALL the U V W X Y Z's are done


That is so cool. Menbers have been on the forum that haven't been in a long time...I've noticed that. I'll bet all this emailing has something to do with it.


----------



## Feefo

I have sent e-mails to all fprc members that had opted not to receive posts by e-mail, daily digest and not to receive special notices...but I got my numbers wrong, I thought we had only 300 to go... 

Cynthia


----------



## Charis

I don't know what happened but many of the signatures that had been held hostage, are suddenly starting to appear on the petition.


----------



## Charis

350 signatures left to go!


----------



## zimmzimm3

We are making great progress!! Keep those signitures coming


----------



## xxmoxiexx

we've only got 133 signatures to go! This is awesome!
I tell ya, when someone first asked me to sign, i spaced it, but then Nona, Charis, all asked again, and when i saw everyone working so hard, it made me want to help, may this be a lesson in the future for these petitions, that once one person gets active, it motivates others, so THANKS hannah, charis, solly!
And Hannah, i wish you LUCK with the council, and that is a good idea, mention that tourists all over the world thought of NZ as an eco country, and the thought of it not being one could hurt them, plus, if they had those cool pigeon lofts, i would visit JUST to see them!


----------



## xxmoxiexx

oh, also, people have been telling me the page isnt working, maybe in your email give manual instructions on how to get there, like, go to the website, hit the get active thing, hit petitions, then current petitions, then the pigeons one, etc etc...
a few people have emailed me saying that they say NO to the petition, and that they had told the other 6-8 people that emailed them the same thing? Meanies!
I am working on S still...


----------



## DEEJAY7950

I tried to sign then realized it was an "old email address" so i could not verify it" so i changed it to the correct one, then i had my wife also sign but when i checked all i could see was my wife signature--Charlene Johnson mine doesnt show and i re-tried but it says i already signed ? Maybe i screwed something up, so i may never get on the petition--DEEJAY! aka Dennis Johnson! Question, is it only one vote per email address? Maybe that's where i screwed up, oh i don't know!


----------



## xxmoxiexx

yes, you have to use a seperate email address per name, so use your wifes email to sign your name, or just open an email address to sign your name..
your moms name, you grandfathers name, etc! LOL


----------



## Becca199212

I don't think it is Moxie, I've signed my name, both my parent, grandparents, some friends and my sisters all using my e-mail address and they've all appeared on there.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

OK I'll keep trying!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

ok got it to work under my DEEJAY handle lol! also got my family involved!


----------



## Feefo

> I tell ya, when someone first asked me to sign, i spaced it, but then Nona, Charis, all asked again, and when i saw everyone working so hard, it made me want to help, may this be a lesson in the future for these petitions, that once one person gets active, it motivates others, so THANKS hannah, charis, solly!


Same thing happened to me, Raina, after you had joined the gang. I adore pigeons, but it was the dreary task of sending one e-mail a minute that you all undertook that motivated me. It is a lesson worth remembering.



> I've signed my name, both my parent, grandparents, some friends and my sisters all using my e-mail address and they've all appeared on there.


I have had people e-mail me to say that only one signature per e-mail address was accepted. I will ask them to trya again.

I have three e-mail addresses and have used each once, for different signatorees. I have other non computer owners that want to be included. so I will have another go.

I just wish that we had meore people from NZ signing.

In the UK there is am advert that says how beautiful NZ is, so perhaps the tourism angle will work.

Rowan from STTSP e-mailed me today and said

*Has your Group considered writing to the Nez Zealand High Commissioner?

The High Commissioner to London is

the Right Honorable Jonathan Hunt

email: [email protected]

phone number: 0207 930 8422 fax: 0207 839 4580 address: 80 Haymarket
London SW1Y 4TQ

May be worth a blitz of emails, phonecalls and faxes

You may already have done this*

If we each wrote or e-mailed the High Commissioner in our own country it would have an effect, I hope, specially as it involves potential tourists.

Cynthia


----------



## zimmzimm3

xxmoxiexx said:


> we've only got 133 signatures to go! This is awesome!
> I tell ya, when someone first asked me to sign, i spaced it, but then Nona, Charis, all asked again, and when i saw everyone working so hard, it made me want to help, may this be a lesson in the future for these petitions, that once one person gets active, it motivates others, so THANKS hannah, charis, solly!
> And Hannah, i wish you LUCK with the council, and that is a good idea, mention that tourists all over the world thought of NZ as an eco country, and the thought of it not being one could hurt them, plus, if they had those cool pigeon lofts, i would visit JUST to see them!


Are you sure i just got on it said there was like 715 or something


----------



## Charis

My computer has been down for seveal hours and I've had a technician here to repair it. I can't begin to tell you how thrilled I was when I was able to check the petition and see that 715 people have now signed.
The technician that repaired my computer had also signed and will forward the petition to friends and family.


----------



## solly

I've emailed the right honourable john hunt.I ended with the Mahavira quote that Cyro has as her signature (hope you don't mind Cynthia)because it just about sums everything up i think. I love Charis's signature as well, i think thats so true.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

well, i thought we had to get to 800 signatures, right?
Hannah, you might want to start researching cities and data/facts about the pigeon cotes, to show to the council, and if they start shouting about money, tell them you will FIND a way to raise the money, heck, i'm broke, but i would donate SOMETHING towards it, and i'm sure members on here feel the same, and people would volunteer to help build the cotes, heck, i would COME and help if thats the case! 
Just like in london they made news with their pigeon solution, we need to make news with OUR pigeon solution, it seems like no one really has heard of the cotes, outside of pigeon circles especially. Also, a lot of members have researched stuff Hannah, we have MANY very informed and smart members, if you need help with your proposal, let us know, i cant think of who off hand knows about the alternative solutions to poisoning really well, but they are here!


----------



## Charis

We're going to make it. We still have 2 days.


----------



## solly

i thought it was 1000 signatures needed


----------



## Feefo

I particularly like this one because it was done on a budget and manned by a volunteer. I wrote to the lady that organised it, who happens to be a magistrate, and the shed was converted by her husband. The important thing as far as I am concerned is that the shed was located on a roof top where the pigeons were hanging around, so it was immediately attractive to them:

http://www.surreyheath.gov.uk/environment/EnvironmentalHealth/pigeon.htm

Cynthia


----------



## xxmoxiexx

is it 800 or 1000 signatures needed?
Hannah, have a good idea, should of thought of it before, but to get more people signed from NZ, make a few posters about the petition, and since we are short on time, dont have time to go door to door, etc, just put a few up, make sure to put that the poison could poison peoples pets, dogs, etc, so even people that dont love pigeons will sign! If more people from NZ sign, they CANNOT ignore it....
The evidence mentioned in that link Charis, that is the evidence we need to get a hold of... can you email them/someone for the actual data?


----------



## Reti

cyro51 said:


> I particularly like this one because it was done on a budget and manned by a volunteer. I wrote to the lady that organised it, who happens to be a magistrate, and the shed was converted by her husband. The important thing as far as I am concerned is that the shed was located on a roof top where the pigeons were hanging around, so it was immediately attractive to them:
> 
> http://www.surreyheath.gov.uk/environment/EnvironmentalHealth/pigeon.htm
> 
> Cynthia



This is so easy to do and so wonderful if it could be done in as many cities as possible.

Reti


----------



## Charis

Keep up the good work! Only 250 signatures to go.


----------



## Charis

Bumping up...less than 2 days left!


----------



## Charis

bump up!


----------



## solly

just moving it up


----------



## solly

bumping up


----------



## zimmzimm3

bumping up


----------



## zimmzimm3

Moving up for more signers


----------



## little bird

Charis, or Kingsley.......does anyone know what will happen if we don't get the required 1000 signatures? Will Kingsley still be able to present the list that we have to the council.....will she still be allowed to speak in the behalf of the pigeons? I sure hope they don't just go ahead and poison them cause so few people give a damn. There is only agout 30 HOURS left.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

alright, how is it going everyone? We have so little time left, i'll work on it for a few hours, anyone else up for more? I know you guys have been doing it ALOT! my shelter had an adoption fair yesterday, and 8 out of 10 we brought got adopted, INCLUDING the one i saved 5 months ago from the sidewalk! I couldnt be happier right now!


----------



## xxmoxiexx

wait, why is the petition showing up as closed now? i thought we had until tonight, what is going on? I'm freaking out here, does anyone know whats going on? Darn, was soo happy 2 seconds ago, now not so happy....
on one page it says we have 925 signatures, the other page says 762.
Whats going to happen? I'm freaking out!
it's not even the 11th yet! i thought we had until tonight!


----------



## little bird

It's the time change Raina, They must be a whole day ahead of us. I did see that the final total was 925,,,,,,,it's so heartbreaking that we missed by a lousy 75 signatures. You people worked so hard.


----------



## myrpalom

*only 762?*

It says 762 signs, I went to look because I made a last minute call to some of my relatives and they had the chance to sign, but they are the last ones.


----------



## Feefo

I had signatures pledged but they didn't appear. I tried to sugn for my next door neighbour, even opened an e=mail account for him and that didn't appear either. I am very disappointed as I in the process of writing to the UK Animal Rescue places.

I think that now we should write to the NZ High Commissioner in each of our coutries. I think that with members' contacts we could have complaints from Belgium, France, Spain, Greece, England, Scotland, Wales , Ireland, the US , Canada, Australia, Ireland, China, Israel, Sri Lanka, and various countries in Easten Europe. And I know that I have missed a lot there.

We will write to the UK High Commissioner on behalf of Pigeon Aid.

Cynthia


----------



## xxmoxiexx

doesnt make sense though, i saw some of the other epetitions, and they had a lot longer then a month. I guess when they meant closed on the 11th, they meant NOT to include the 11th.
Hannah, what will happen now? I'm so bummed! Can you still go to the council? Why does it say 925 on one page, and 762 on the other?
ok, Cyro, good idea, anything else we can do?
I'm gonna look for the USA NZ commisioner, and write how i thought of NZ as an eco county, etc, hmm, Littlebird, you were sooo great writing the email you sent me, the one i used to email people with, maybe you could write something up for us all to use emailing the commisioner, that way people can just copy/paste and send, make it easier on people. That way the high commisioner will be flooded with our emails!


----------



## xxmoxiexx

http://www.nzembassy.com/contact.cfm?CFID=12796334&CFTOKEN=92325682&c=31&l=86

would the commissioner here be called the ambassador? I found this webpage, who would i email?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Moxie, that would be who to contact. They're ambassadors as far as the US goes.


----------



## Feefo

> Moxie, that would be who to contact. They're ambassadors as far as the US goes.


And most other countries too! LOL, I didn't realise that a High Commisoner has something to do with the Commonwealth. I still don't know the difference between the embassy and the consulate, despite the fact that my father worked for the American Embassy or Consulate in Chile in a liason role for a good number of years and then for the Canadian Embassy or consulate for several more years...is it the consulate *of *the embasst?

As most of you will have realsied diplomacy is not my strong point, so I was very grateful for Littlebird's letter re the petition and would be even more grateful for a sample letter to use in this case.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo

Another signature made it through. It is 763.

Cynthia


----------



## solly

This is sooooooooo upsetting.i don't want to know the outcome.my friend says i'm an ostrich but if i keep my head in the sand i can't get upset.If they do decide to kill these poor birds i hope they rot in hell!


----------



## Charis

My computer is down and I've come to the office to check the petition. While I'm disappointed we didn't get 1000 signatures, the amount we did get is wonderful. I hope to be back on line tomorrow.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

maybe they will only check the page that says 925?  
I really thought we had today to work on it also, and am really really mad it didnt work out, i really hope Hannah can still present to council though.
Yes, i know nothing about consulates and ambassador's, maybe someone more in the know of all those facts could point us in the right direction? I am just lost when i see all that stuff!


----------



## myrpalom

http://www.nzembassy.com/
http://www.nzembassy.com/contact.cfm?CFID=12808499&CFTOKEN=75226490&l=86&c=31


----------



## solly

As i mentioned on page 14 i emailed the right hounourable john hunt details of which were on cynthias email on page 13.I've received a reply from kathy rose of the information office saying "Mr hunt is not invoved with this cull as his duties are specifically related to the representation of new zealand in the uk,ireland and nigeria.I recommend you forward your feedback directly to the authorities at the \wellington council.I believe the appropriate contact is Richard Maclean,concil communications Tel.048013578 or 0212278180" I think we should all phone or bombard Mr Maclean with emails asap.There is an online complaint form on the councill website or an email address under the contact us heading.i think if we use the email address and then address it to mr maclean.as many as possible should help hannah out.


----------



## Charis

The petition may be closed but we can still email the Council Persons and Mayor. They do respond. They have responded to me in a very neutral way but if they hear from enough people, it's got to make a difference. I got their contact information from a link on the petition. Here it is...

http://www.wellington.govt.nz/haveyoursay/e-petitions/ep/details/20


----------

